# Sad Days



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

On Saturday one of our cats climbed up into our truck and got smacked in the face by the fan when the DH went to move the truck. I thought there was a chance she might recover until I saw her major injury-her jawbone is completely exposed on her left side and is split basically right down the middle. We are taking her to have her put down tomorrow. So sad, our pretty little calico kitty. Her name is Charm.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh MY!! HOW TERRIBLE! I am so sorry this has happened to your cat.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh gosh that is horrible. Hope your goodbye is sweet.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry! What a horrible accident.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry!! Those little kitties will try and find a warm spot anywhere, it is for the best that you chose to end her suffering . HUGS to you.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That sucks(I've had it happen too) hugs for you, I'm so sorry!! :hug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I have heard of that horrible thing happening too- I'm so sorry that you lolst your kitty.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry. I have lived that horror story lots of times. It isn't ever easy to deal with.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that. We have also had that happen. We have tons of cats and they love the warm areas. We now decided to bang on all the vehicle's before we get in it and then even then we honk the horn, so they will get out. It is really hard.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry.It's hapened to us many times in the past.


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks everybody  I'm just glad she's not feeling any pain now. It was soo sad to watch her struggle.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm sorry :sorry: ( :grouphug: :hug:

Atleast she's in a better place, with no hurt.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

that is so sad. but she is at peace now. :hug:


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

:sorry:


----------

